# Can an Uber/Lyft driver drop me off from Detroit to windsor?



## caoroux19 (Jun 30, 2017)

I would like to take an Uber OR Lyft specifically in westland, mi to windsor airport and my flight there is 7:00am on July 17. I would like to get there at 6:00am in Windsor but I am not sure if I will find any drivers who are willing to cross the borders or even have their passport all the time especially that early.

Is it hard to find a ride with this situation? Is there anyway i can make a reservation with either Uber or Lyft drivers? Does anyone has a recommendation? Thank you!


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Schedule the ride on Lyft or Uber. Drivers in some markets have access to those scheduled rides and can plan accordingly.

In both apps you will see a little clock in the area where you select the ride type and you tap that clock and pick your time. It is only available on certain ride types and markets. If you are not seeing the clock it may not be available in the area you live. 


Good Luck


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

I keep my passport and still wouldn't risk crossing the border with a stranger.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

From Lyft:

*Can rides go outside the coverage area?*
You can take a Lyft outside of the coverage area as long as the ride does not exceed a distance 100 miles total. Lyft doesn't expect drivers to cross an international border. Drivers have the right to deny these kinds of passenger requests.

So it _*can*_ be done.


----------



## caoroux19 (Jun 30, 2017)

DexNex said:


> From Lyft:
> 
> *Can rides go outside the coverage area?*
> You can take a Lyft outside of the coverage area as long as the ride does not exceed a distance 100 miles total. Lyft doesn't expect drivers to cross an international border. Drivers have the right to deny these kinds of passenger requests.
> ...


Yes. I actually had messaged Lyft and they told me the same thing. But I am just worried no one will have their passport with them nor be willing to drive me all the way to Windsor especially with that early. It CAN be done but not everyone is willing to do this.



HeavyFlow said:


> I keep my passport and still wouldn't risk crossing the border with a stranger.


I understand. For safety purposes.





JJS said:


> Schedule the ride on Lyft or Uber. Drivers in some markets have access to those scheduled rides and can plan accordingly.
> 
> In both apps you will see a little clock in the area where you select the ride type and you tap that clock and pick your time. It is only available on certain ride types and markets. If you are not seeing the clock it may not be available in the area you live.
> 
> Good Luck


I have searched that there are no scheduled rides YET in Michigan/Detroit for Lyft. But I will search more into this. Thank you! I need the luck i can get!


----------

